# PX4 Storm Sub Compact Magazine Sticking



## Troop4Christ (May 17, 2016)

Recently got a brand new PX4 and it's great. Only thing is, I tried to change out the back straps and when I did, they were "squeezing" the magazine well just enough to make the magazine not drop out when I hit the release. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The frame is made from Beretta's technopolymer able to withstand the forces of being run over by an 18 wheeler or even a Bradley fighting vehicle. Kidding aside, your attempted backstrap change would not affect the inner magazine well dimensions at all, that aint happening. 

The interchangeable backstraps never contact the inner magazine well, nor could the backstraps amount to enough pressure to affect the circumference of the inner magazine well.

If I were to guess you may have reassembled the backstrap wire into the frame backwards which may account for the interference with the magazine? 

What do you mean by "you tried to change out the back strap?"


----------



## Troop4Christ (May 17, 2016)

denner said:


> The frame is made from Beretta's technopolymer able to withstand the forces of being run over by an 18 wheeler or even a Bradley fighting vehicle. Kidding aside, your attempted backstrap change would not affect the inner magazine well dimensions at all, that aint happening.
> 
> The interchangeable backstraps never contact the inner magazine well, nor could the backstraps amount to enough pressure to affect the circumference of the inner magazine well.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. Nope, put the wire back in the right way. All I'm doing is taking the back strap that was on there, when I got the weapon, and installing the smaller back strap.

With the regular one installed, magazine drops out as expected. Once I have the other one on, the magazine no longer drops out.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok, this is only one person's opinion trying to help with your dilemma. If you don't mind me asking, what do you believe the cause to be if you had to guess? I've owned a PX4 subcompact since around 2009. I've made numerous changes to the back straps, etc...... Have tweaked the magazines by adding the plus three extension, etc. In other words, I'm extremely familiar with the pistol and it's back straps of which you speak. Furthermore, I've never heard of this dilemma before.

In your explanation one would speculate that by adding the small back strap properly installed it somehow interferes with your magazines falling freely from the pistol(both magazines I presume?). Whereas, using the medium or large back strap installed properly the magazines fall freely.

First off, the back straps simply snap into place on the rear of the grip. Secondly, they do not squeeze the extremely rigid magazine well whatsoever. The "only" way I see this happening when properly installed is that perhaps the small back strap is out of spec and is interfering with the magazine via the very base of the back strap at the bottom rear of the magazine well. If this is the case, I'd use a different small backstrap, or use a small file to relieve some material until there was no longer an interference. Or perhaps better yet let it wear itself in after repeated use until the magazines drop freely to your satisfaction. 

Now granted, I'll be perfectly honest to say this is highly speculative on my part w/o inspecting it for myself and is probably highly unlikely regardless, but I gave it a shot with the only reasonable explanation no matter how unlikely.:smt102


----------

